# صلاة طلب مشورة من الله



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2009)

إلهى، أنت تعلم أنى لا أعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسى. وها أنا قد شرعت فى.... فمن أين لىِ أن أعرف جيداً ماهو الصالح لى إن لم أسترشد نعمتك فى ذلك؟ فأسألك يارب أن تدبرنى فى هذا الأمر. 

لا تتركنى ومشورة نفسى، ولا تدعنى أجرى وراء ميولى لئلا أتورط وأسقط، بل احفظ عبدك من الزلل، وكن متكلى وعونى، ودبر الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك. 

 وإن حسن لديك فليكن كما تريد، وهبنى نعمتك لأتممه. وإن كان يضر فانزع منى يارب هذه  الرغبة، لأنك عليم بكل شىء، ولايخفى عليك أمر.

وهاأنا عبدك، عاملنى بما يوافقك، إذ لانجاح تام، ولاسلام كامل، إلا بتسليم ذاتى تحت تدبير مشيئتك.

 علمنى أن أقول فى كل شىء: يا أبتاه، ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك. لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين.​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2009)

جميل  يا سندريلا

شكراااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2009)

*
لا تتركنى ومشورة نفسى، ولا تدعنى أجرى وراء ميولى لئلا أتورط وأسقط، بل احفظ عبدك من الزلل، وكن متكلى وعونى، ودبر الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك. 

اه ياربى كتير سلمت نفسى لمشورة نفسى وتعبت قوى يارب انا محتاجالك
محتاجه لمشورتك انت تبينى الصالح
بتعذب قوى يارب ومبقتش عارفه اختار ولالا افكر صح
بس انت يارب عارفلى الصالح​وانا يارب مستعده اتقبله حتى لو مر ليا
سامحنى لضعفاتى وبعادى عنك
جاى دلوقتى وكلى امل تقبلنى وتحققلى طلبتى وتكون جنبى
بقراراتى و ترشدنى يا يسوع
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا سندريلا
> 
> شكراااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




*ميرسى كتيير كليمو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

آمين

آمين


آمين

شكرا جدا​


----------



## zezza (19 سبتمبر 2009)

امين
الصلاة دى حقيقى جميلة جدا و خصوصا لو صليناها بثقة فى ربنا و ايمان فى ترتيبه مهما كان حتى و لو كان مخالف لميولنا 
لان المر اللى يختاروه ربنا احسن من الشهد اللى نختاره لنفسنا 
شكرا حبيبتى على الصلاة الجميلة 

ربنا يستجيب و يدبر للخير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> لا تتركنى ومشورة نفسى، ولا تدعنى أجرى وراء ميولى لئلا أتورط وأسقط، بل احفظ عبدك من الزلل، وكن متكلى وعونى، ودبر الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك.
> 
> اه ياربى كتير سلمت نفسى لمشورة نفسى وتعبت قوى يارب انا محتاجالك
> ...




*أمين يارب استجب لصلواتنا ديما
ميرسى حبيبتى للمرور الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> 
> آمين
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> الصلاة دى حقيقى جميلة جدا و خصوصا لو صليناها بثقة فى ربنا و ايمان فى ترتيبه مهما كان حتى و لو كان مخالف لميولنا
> لان المر اللى يختاروه ربنا احسن من الشهد اللى نختاره لنفسنا
> شكرا حبيبتى على الصلاة الجميلة
> ...




_*أمين يارب استجب لصلواتنا
ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويدبر امورك*_​


----------

